# Sturgeon



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Fished the Snake river this weekend. We brouht 7 fish to hand. 3 on Friday afternoon, a 3', a 4' and a 7'. The 7' is a personal best for me.
Saturday was slow with a sinle 3.5' fish.
Sunday morning we hit them again with a 3', 4', and a 6'.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice pics. Even though it is fresh water, that would still creep me out seeing a 6 footer swimming in the water - looks like a shark!!! :shock:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds like a fun fish to catch. 

The Snake looks sweet.


----------



## pescador (Jul 2, 2008)

Those are big for sure, but what kind of fish is? :shock:


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, thats neat! Do you have any pics of the fish out of the water? Are they leagal to keep? I heard that they are good eating.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I used to go after sturgeon in Norther California. They are awesome fighters. My best is also 7 feet.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

The law states in Idaho that the fish cannot be removed from the water and barbless hooks must be used.

We bring them into the shore and then release them ASAP with out harm. I think there is a limited harvest of a slot size on the Columbia River, but strictly C&R on the Snake.
They are good eating. Sturgeon meat is available in some resteraunts and I would imagine some stores. They farm quite a few of them for the meat and eggs in Idaho. It is a nicely textured very white meat that grills well.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

What did you use for bait?

Can you believe some states allow SNAGGING!!! People will use heavy lead sinkers and huge treble hooks and yank away...a harvest is also allowed.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

We used a few different baits.
Mort's, which are small trout that die at the hatcheries, legal in Idaho.
We used bottled squid which the y hit pretty well.
We used, for the first time, frozen squid from the oriental grocery store, they worked very well.

To bad about the snagging. These fish can live to be 150 yrs old. It is said that they grow pretty fast to about 4' then slow down. I was told a 7' fish is about 50 yrs old. An 11' about 100.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

which states allow you to snag sturgeon? I know that people snag paddlefish in montana, but I can't think of a state that allows snagging for sturgeon unless it is alaska, whose regs I am not too familiar with.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Here is one I caught a couple years ago in the same place


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Where is that? There were no sandy spots where we were.
We fished in Hagerman, below Lower Salmon Falls dam.

Here is another pic from the weekend.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

That is so freakin cool. Someday i will catch me one.


----------

